# Patella femoral CPT code



## swillard (Jan 24, 2008)

What CPT code is appropriate to use for patellafemoral arthroplasty?  CPT code 27438 says only patella arthroplasty. Any suggestions?
Susan Willard,RN,CPC


----------



## vandacrawford (Mar 12, 2008)

27437 is for arthroplasty patella and 27442 is for arthroplasty femoral condyles or tibial plateau(s), knee. Is your procedure with or w/o prosthesis?


----------

